# HELP! i've lost my hermann tortoise



## joa (May 29, 2020)

We left our 3 year old hermann tortoise in his run with his companion and we didn't realise there was a small hole in the run luckily only he got out but we have searched the garden a far few times and we have also checked the neighbours garden a few times too and so far no luck we have also watered our garden and our next door neighbours garden to see if he would come out into the sun but we still haven't found him yet so we were wondering if there was something else we could try. Cant see where he would have gone otherwise. Could he have got down concrete steps?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 29, 2020)

First thing in the morning check along the fenceline where the sun first hits.


----------



## lisakate (May 29, 2020)

Oh no- ??Hope you find him


----------



## joa (May 29, 2020)

Thank you, we will try that tomorrow morning


----------



## joa (May 30, 2020)

No luck we checked all along the fence and we have been out watching the garden for a bit but nothing yet


----------



## lisakate (May 30, 2020)

??


----------



## lisakate (May 30, 2020)

Let us know WHEN you find him


----------



## joa (May 30, 2020)

thank you all I REALLY appreciate all the support


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 30, 2020)

You need to crawl around on your hands and knees so you have the same view as your tort...then look for slight trails in the grass or a small hole blocked by grass in the fence... Whatever you do, giving up cannot be a part...keep looking, post fliers and tell people...good luck


----------



## lisakate (May 30, 2020)

I would DIE if I lost my Lottie. Can you call on neighbours to search with you? X


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 31, 2020)

any update???


----------



## lisakate (May 31, 2020)

Hopefully you have good news for us


----------



## lisakate (May 31, 2020)

lisakate said:


> Hopefully you have good news for us





lisakate said:


> Hopefully you have good news for us


----------



## lisakate (May 31, 2020)

Maggie -Have you had your fingers crossed ?? all day?


----------



## joa (May 31, 2020)

still no luck,but thank you for being so nice and helpful, our neighbours that have kids down the lane were calling his name down the lane the other day, we are keeping our fingers crossed we will find him soon.


----------



## lisakate (May 31, 2020)

Don’t give up!Is your tortoise microchipped


----------



## lisakate (May 31, 2020)

lisakate said:


> Don’t give up. Is your tortoise microchipped


----------



## joa (Jun 1, 2020)

no he is not  we didn't know you could microchip a tort


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 1, 2020)

lisakate said:


> Maggie -Have you had your fingers crossed ?? all day?


No...my fingers don't work...I crossed my legs and toes tho...and added a quick prayer....


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 1, 2020)

joa said:


> no he is not  we didn't know you could microchip a tort


I had my big Sulcata chipped...it takes the Vet just a second...well, not for a 100 lb Sulcata who wanted to walk around the office with the Vet, syringe in hand, chasing him...anyway, he was chipped in the soft skin behind his neck...I think now they are placing the chip in a different spot. But...I've always wondered who would find a tortoise and check to see if it was chipped??? Not many...


----------



## lisakate (Jun 3, 2020)

Hi again. My 18 month old hermann has a chip. Not sure if any one would check but worth it if they did ?. Hope you find him. X


----------



## joa (Jun 4, 2020)

still nothing


----------



## joa (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## KronksMom (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Steviemonty (Jun 4, 2020)

joa said:


> We left our 3 year old hermann tortoise in his run with his companion and we didn't realise there was a small hole in the run luckily only he got out but we have searched the garden a far few times and we have also checked the neighbours garden a few times too and so far no luck we have also watered our garden and our next door neighbours garden to see if he would come out into the sun but we still haven't found him yet so we were wondering if there was something else we could try. Cant see where he would have gone otherwise. Could he have got down concrete steps?
> 
> Thanks so much!


Hope you find him x


----------



## lisakate (Jun 4, 2020)

Oh no ?


----------



## joa (Jun 6, 2020)

we just got him back our neighbor about 3 doors down under a bush and dropped him back     we are over the moon


----------



## method89 (Jun 6, 2020)

joa said:


> we just got him back our neighbor about 3 doors down under a bush and dropped him back     we are over the moon


Great News!!!!


----------



## Ink (Jun 6, 2020)

I am so happy for you! What a relief


----------



## lisakate (Jun 8, 2020)

Yesssssss ! So glad.


----------



## Crush da Baum (Jun 20, 2020)

joa said:


> we just got him back our neighbor about 3 doors down under a bush and dropped him back     we are over the moon


I am so happy for you! What a happy ending!


----------



## Nayry (Jul 5, 2020)

joa said:


> We left our 3 year old hermann tortoise in his run with his companion and we didn't realise there was a small hole in the run luckily only he got out but we have searched the garden a far few times and we have also checked the neighbours garden a few times too and so far no luck we have also watered our garden and our next door neighbours garden to see if he would come out into the sun but we still haven't found him yet so we were wondering if there was something else we could try. Cant see where he would have gone otherwise. Could he have got down concrete steps?
> 
> Thanks so much!


Where,which area was lost? Try local vets. Most people would not keep found animals. There is a policy of 7 days kept with the vets in case the person who lost a pet could claim it.


----------



## Nayry (Jul 5, 2020)

Crush da Baum said:


> I am so happy for you! What a happy ending!


Wanderful!!!


----------



## Sarah2020 (Jul 5, 2020)

Brilliant news! What a relief.


----------



## starprince (Jul 5, 2020)

method89 said:


> Great News!!!!


Oh my goodness I just joined. What drama. I was giving my daughter blow by blow as she was doing her homework. We were so sad and then saw that you got him back. We are both so happy for you.
Give that neighbor some home made cookies


----------



## newCH (Jul 6, 2020)

Awesome that he is safe ! 
He went under some fences then ?


----------

